# Max Pezzali comanda le classifiche degli store. Suo ultimo album quello piu venduto



## Tobi (7 Giugno 2013)

*Max Pezzali comanda le classifiche degli store. Suo ultimo album quello piu venduto*

Nei principali store, (itunes,amazon in particolare) nella top ten degli album piu venduti del momento vediamo il grande ritorno di Max Pezzali che si piazza al primo posto con il suo nuovo progetto discografico Max20, composto da 

5 inediti

Welcome Mr President
Il presidente di Tutto il Mondo
I cowboy non mollano
Ragazzo Inadeguato
L'Universo Tranne noi

e 14 duetti su pezzi del passato.

i nuovi brani sono molto attuali.. raccontano la situazione politica del paese e le difficoltà dei ragazzi di oggi che fanno di tutto per apparire e che a stento riescono a trovare una loro dimensione.

Ps:
Ma scusate non era alla frutta e finito per qualcuno qui sul forum?


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2013)

Grande max , tra l'altro persona umilissima e simpaticissima.. ho conosciuto artisti con 1/100 della sua popolarità comportarsi da Star mentre lui è sempre rimasto la stessa persona .. onore a te Max ..


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ps:
> Ma scusate non era alla frutta e finito per qualcuno qui sul forum?



l'ha annunciato lui stesso che potrebbe essere il suo ultimo disco e potrebbe ritirarsi dall'attività musicale.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Giugno 2013)

Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole, in Italia piace sta gente qui


----------



## Tobi (7 Giugno 2013)

Non si ritira. Ha smentito. Ha semplicemente detto che quando non avra piu niente da dire smettera di cantare.
E comunque io non mi scandalizzo se max ha ancora successo.. mi stupisco quando vedo osannare gente come moreno o emma che di max nemmeno un pelo hanno


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ps:
> Ma scusate non era alla frutta e finito per qualcuno qui sul forum?



Valanghe di dischi venduti non implicano necessariamente qualità. Specialmente in Italia


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grande max , tra l'altro persona umilissima e simpaticissima.. ho conosciuto artisti con 1/100 della sua popolarità comportarsi da Star mentre lui è sempre rimasto la stessa persona .. onore a te Max ..



già e poi io ci sono cresciuto con le canzoni degli 883..unico difetto è interista


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Valanghe di dischi venduti non implicano necessariamente qualità. Specialmente in Italia



.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Giugno 2013)

Ma quanto è dimagrito Pezzali? 

Fine OT.


----------



## Tobi (9 Giugno 2013)

Quindi i grandi cantanti italiani chi sarebbero?
E non venite a nominarmi fedez club dogo e altri pseudo rapper per cortesia


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (9 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Quindi i grandi cantanti italiani chi sarebbero?
> E non venite a nominarmi fedez club dogo e altri pseudo rapper per cortesia


Di artisti ce ne sono tantissimi, basti pensare a Mina, Ennio Morricone, Neffa, ecc..


----------



## Nicco (9 Giugno 2013)

Momentaneamente poca roba si salva.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Quindi i grandi cantanti italiani chi sarebbero?
> E non venite a nominarmi fedez club dogo e altri pseudo rapper per cortesia


Se conosci solo sta gente ti credo che ti piace Max Pezzali. Mammamia gli 883 e i Lunapop sono stati gli iniziatori del degrado della musica italiana. E pensare che ai tempi c'era gente come i Subsonica e i Bluvertigo nel mainstream, che meritava il triplo dell'attenzione.


----------



## Tobi (23 Giugno 2013)

E dopo amazon e itunes pezzali primo anche su radio italia.
Rispetto profondo per il mito


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (27 Giugno 2013)

Io sono cresciuto con lui è i Luna Pop e onestamente me ne vanto. Complimenti Max, i duetti sono molto belli!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Giugno 2013)

Ma non vi stancate a sentire per 20 anni sempre le stesse canzoni che parlano d'amore? Boh... sempre la stessa solfa. Max ormai ha dato, prego si accomodi..


----------



## esjie (27 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è dimagrito Pezzali?
> 
> Fine OT.



Veramente , diciamo che è tornato a livelli normali, stava prendendo la strada dell'obesità


----------



## vota DC (28 Giugno 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Di artisti ce ne sono tantissimi, basti pensare a Mina, Ennio Morricone, Neffa, ecc..



Morricone non canta, Neffa è un traditore che cambia genere ogni secondo e fa robetta molto più artistiche sono canzoni su uccisioni di supereroi, Mina dalla voce dello spot Barilla di qualche anno fa è un'ex purtroppo.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (28 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Morricone non canta, Neffa è un traditore che cambia genere ogni secondo e fa robetta molto più artistiche sono canzoni su uccisioni di supereroi, Mina dalla voce dello spot Barilla di qualche anno fa è un'ex purtroppo.


Neffa traditore? Dopo questa non continuo visto che ho capito il livello.. classico italiano medio.


----------



## runner (28 Giugno 2013)

Max ha cantato e raccontato gli anni '90 di quei ragazzi che per divertirsi avevano bisogno solo di una cosa......della compagnia.....

tempi in cui al centro del mondo c' era l' uomo e non il denaro infatti ha sempre trasmesso tanta serenità e mai la banalità di certi testi di oggi!!

tanti dicono o parli di protesta o parli d' amore nelle canzoni....lui canta della vita ed è davvero bravo


----------



## Prinz (28 Giugno 2013)

Canzoni per bambini delle elementari


----------



## esjie (28 Giugno 2013)

Gli 883 non avranno eccelso come qualità dei testi (non me ne intendo), però almeno erano belle canzoni, con un bell'accompagnamento musicale (a me interessa più come suona una canzone che quel che dice), adesso le canzoni di Pezzali sono abbastanza inascoltabili, non san di niente, non rimane dentro niente.


----------



## vota DC (28 Giugno 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Neffa traditore? Dopo questa non continuo visto che ho capito il livello.. classico italiano medio.



Metallaro, rapper, jazz, recentemente mi pare faccia canzonette tipo quelle di Pezzali post 883. La differenza è che Pezzali pur essendo scaduto ha ascoltatori perché lo vedono come simbolo mentre Neffa quando cambia genere (da metallaro a rapper è migliorato, ma da rapper in poi è peggiorato) si giustifica dicendo "eh quello che facevo prima mi faceva schifo, meno male che ora c'è Fabri Fibra e amici a rimpiazzarmi". In pratica è come se Modugno cominciasse a cantare "spaco botilia amazo familia" dicendo che quello che ha fatto prima era robaccia e ora c'è la Pausini: chiunque oltre a considerarlo ex artista lo considererebbe traditore.



runner ha scritto:


> tempi in cui al centro del mondo c' era l' uomo e non il denaro infatti ha sempre trasmesso tanta serenità e mai la banalità di certi testi di oggi!!



Ha fatto almeno una canzone che parla di soldi però.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (28 Giugno 2013)

No vabbè ahahahahah
1) Neffa era batterista di un gruppo Punk Hardcore chiamato Negazione, gruppo che un anno dopo il suo abbandono ha aperto il concerto ai Metallica.
2) Rapper: il migliore in circolazione all'epoca, innovatore con il freestyle (anche qui capo). Disco d'oro con il disco : Neffa e i messaggeri della dopa; ripeto: DISCO D'ORO per un album rap nel lontano '96
3) Dopo 4 album rap da KING spazia dal pop all' r'n'b (jazz???) anche qui con un disco d'oro e apprezzamenti dal pubblico italiano, soprattutto con la canzone ''La mia signorina'' dove tutta Italia pensava fosse la solita canzone d'amore quando è palese che è riferito alla marijuana.

Già solo l'ultimo singolo uscito ''Molto calmo'' oscura mezza scena pop italiana.
Traditore? Ragazzi uno non è libero di scegliere che genere fare, addirittura traditore. Meglio così, che Neffa abbia cambiato genere piuttosto che continuare a fare rap magari controvoglia, avrebbe rovinato la sua figura nel panorama rap. 
Peace.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E sul fatto che Pezzali ha ancora ascoltatori è perchè la gente ha una cultura musicale pari a quella di un criceto, morto.


----------



## vota DC (28 Giugno 2013)

A Sanremo ha portato un pezzo abbastanza jazz. Lui è partito come re del rap e non è che da re del rap ha fatto qualche canzoncina per dire "eh so fare un po' di tutto", ma ha abbandonato il genere per fare canzoncine stile spot pubblicitario di epoca fascista. Nel genere che pratica attualmente non è nel livello corrispondente a cui era quando faceva rap quindi è un ex artista.
Quella della signorina non sapevo fosse popolare, mi pare molto inferiore al già basso livello di Neffa postrap, il fatto che abbia avuto un successo dovuto al fatto che sia stata travisata mi ricorda Bart Simpson quando fa "non sono stato io".
Poi scusa che vuol dire che un disco d'oro non ha più voglia? Se Balotelli di colpo smettesse con il calcio di grandi livelli per fare pallacanestro a livello amatoriale che canzone gli dedicheresti? Io Maramao perché sei morto!!!


----------



## Tobi (28 Giugno 2013)

cosa devo sentire su pezzali..
forse piace perchè i testi sono semplici e riguardano un pò il quotidiano di tutte le persone semplici? questo è il segreto dei suoi successi.. sa raccontare la vita della gente.. lui stesso ha ammesso che le sue dote vocali sono il minimo che serve per fare questo mestiere..però è fondamentale saper dare agli ascoltatori un prodotto che li tocchi dentro come per dire ascoltando una sua canzone: toh! questo sono io spiccicato. E non mi venite a dire che non c'è una canzone di max che non vi rappresenti.
Inoltre persona umilissima, l'altro giorno alla pubblicazione del libro alla mondadori ha firmato autografi a tutti, un ragazzo veramente eccezzionale, fatto di sani principi.
Pero giustamente in italia apprezziamo di piu le persone appariscenti che salgono sul palco e fanno di tutto per attirare l'attenzione anche a costo di rendersi ridicoli


----------



## Tobi (22 Agosto 2013)

Disco di platino dopo 2 mesi dalla pubblicazione. Primo DOVUNQUE.. in tutte le classifiche radiofoniche..
E l'8 dicembre saro in prima fila ad acireale!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (22 Agosto 2013)

Quanto paghi di biglietto?


----------



## James Watson (22 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> cosa devo sentire su pezzali..
> forse piace perchè i testi sono semplici e riguardano un pò il quotidiano di tutte le persone semplici? questo è il segreto dei suoi successi.. sa raccontare la vita della gente.. lui stesso ha ammesso che le sue dote vocali sono il minimo che serve per fare questo mestiere..però è fondamentale saper dare agli ascoltatori un prodotto che li tocchi dentro come per dire ascoltando una sua canzone: toh! questo sono io spiccicato. E non mi venite a dire che non c'è una canzone di max che non vi rappresenti.
> Inoltre persona umilissima, l'altro giorno alla pubblicazione del libro alla mondadori ha firmato autografi a tutti, un ragazzo veramente eccezzionale, fatto di sani principi.
> Pero giustamente in italia apprezziamo di piu le persone appariscenti che salgono sul palco e fanno di tutto per attirare l'attenzione anche a costo di rendersi ridicoli



Quoto, la "grandezza" e la longevità di Max/883 sta proprio in quell'aspetto: non hanno mai composto capolavori musicali a livello di testi o musica, ma nella loro semplicità sono sempre riusciti a dipingere spaccati della vita quotidiana in cui spesso, praticamente tutti noi, ci riconosciamo. Personalmente sono tra i gruppi che ascolto più volentieri quando cerco qualcosa di "leggero" da sentire.
Per dirla con le parole di un grande "Nessuno diventa Eric Clapton solo perché possiede una Les Paul, nessuno di noi è un grande musicista (!), ma alla fine di una canzone conta solo se riesce a trasmetterti un'emozione.
Gli 883 sono riusciti in questo, pur non essendo granché a livello tecnico, con le loro canzoni semplici semplici spesso ci ricordano momenti vissuti in prima persona, per cui, per certi versi, inevitabilmente ti ci affezioni alle loro canzoni..
ok, adesso per riprendermi metto su i Van der Graaf Generator, altrimenti che progster sarei?


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Agosto 2013)

Sono cresciuto con le canzoni di Max Pezzali e sono comunque affezionato a lui, nonostante creda che già da anni debba essere in pensione. L'ultima canzone è qualcosa di osceno, irritante. Però sinceramente preferisco essere cresciuto con le canzoni degli 883 piuttosto che con i vari Club Dogo, Emis Killa o cantanti di Amici ed X Factor (di cui ne salvo davvero pochissimi).



Hammer ha scritto:


> Valanghe di dischi venduti non implicano necessariamente qualità. Specialmente in Italia



.

- - - Updated - - -



Nicco ha scritto:


> Momentaneamente poca roba si salva.



Secondo me, dipende dal genere che si ascolta ovviamente, la musica italiana buona c'è tuttora.
Il problema è che le radio passano sempre le stesse canzoni (credo massimo una ventina) tutti uguali, di cui magari solamente 5/6 italiane.

- - - Updated - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto, la "grandezza" e la longevità di Max/883 sta proprio in quell'aspetto: non hanno mai composto capolavori musicali a livello di testi o musica, ma nella loro semplicità sono sempre riusciti a dipingere spaccati della vita quotidiana in cui spesso, praticamente tutti noi, ci riconosciamo. Personalmente sono tra i gruppi che ascolto più volentieri quando cerco qualcosa di "leggero" da sentire.
> Per dirla con le parole di un grande "Nessuno diventa Eric Clapton solo perché possiede una Les Paul, nessuno di noi è un grande musicista (!), ma alla fine di una canzone conta solo se riesce a trasmetterti un'emozione.
> Gli 883 sono riusciti in questo, pur non essendo granché a livello tecnico, con le loro canzoni semplici semplici spesso ci ricordano momenti vissuti in prima persona, per cui, per certi versi, inevitabilmente ti ci affezioni alle loro canzoni..



Concordo.



Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> Io sono cresciuto con lui è i Luna Pop e onestamente me ne vanto. Complimenti Max, i duetti sono molto belli!



I Lunapop invece li ho sempre detestati. 
Non avrei mai pensato che Cremonini sarebbe diventato uno dei pochi esponenti dell'attuale pop italiano che salvo.



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se conosci solo sta gente ti credo che ti piace Max Pezzali. Mammamia gli 883 e i Lunapop sono stati gli iniziatori del degrado della musica italiana. E pensare che ai tempi c'era gente come i Subsonica e i Bluvertigo nel mainstream, che meritava il triplo dell'attenzione.



Beh dai, i Subsonica hanno un grande successo, non sono mica artisti di nicchia.
I loro dischi non vendono nemmeno poco e i loro concerti sono sempre sold out.
Li ho visti 3 volte dal vivo, spettacolari.


----------



## Tobi (22 Agosto 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Quanto paghi di biglietto?



40 e sono proprio davanti al palco


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Agosto 2013)

boh sticaz.zi io mi andrò a vedere uno tra gli avenged sevenfold,i metallica,i porcupine tree o gli slipknot...

il mio insegnante di canto a pezzali lo prende per il cu.lo da mattina a sera

in italia,battiato,lucio dalla,de andrè,mina la pfr e gli eelst il resto è noia


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

Ritorniamo sempre la.. max non ha doti canore eccelse.. ha un timbro di voce particolare.. pero i suoi testi semplici che raccontano il quotidiano delle persone hanno avuto sempre successo..


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (23 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> il resto è noia


Come Califano?


----------



## James Watson (23 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> boh sticaz.zi io mi andrò a vedere uno tra gli avenged sevenfold,i metallica,i *porcupine tree* o gli slipknot...
> 
> il mio insegnante di canto a pezzali lo prende per il cu.lo da mattina a sera
> 
> in italia,battiato,lucio dalla,de andrè,mina la pfr e gli eelst il resto è noia



stima, pensavo di essere il solo a conoscerli qui dentro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> stima, pensavo di essere il solo a conoscerli qui dentro.



sono l'unico gruppo prog che andrei seriamente a vedere,mi piacciono anche i mars volta per esempio ma i porcupine secondo me sono superiori...poi ultimement emi sto spaccando di rush..peccato ch ein italia non li vedrò mai...se solo fossi nato negli anni 80/90


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> stima, pensavo di essere il solo a conoscerli qui dentro.



No no caro


----------

